# Phantom Cats



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 29, 2018)

So, i had the pleasure of meeting @phantomcat recently.
Not only did they bless us with their badassery, but left us with this heavenly music to keep the love around:


_Link: http://phantomcatsdetroit.bandcamp.com/album/ray-of-the-moon_​


----------

